# Bottom paint for dinghy?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have an inflatable dinghy with a hard bottom and are exploring the option of painting the bottom to help reduce the frequency of having to scrape/clean the bottom after it has been in the water awhile. Will any bottom paint due? Does it hold up well? Thanks.
Kim


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

There''s a new clear coating on the market originally used to slick up the bottom and make the boat go faster/use less gas... but it seems as if it is also an anti-foulant. Tried it out last fall and have had excellent results...still get some slime but it is easy to scrub off. brand I used was Dolphinite but there are several other similar products. Unfortunately...cannot seem to find them here on line but maybe someone else knows where it is hiding! 
Best...GB


----------

